# How cold is too cold when cold smoking?



## timtimmay (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm cold smoking some salmon today.  (No qview, I'm making my throwdown entry again since it was scrumption last time 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






)

Its pretty cold out (25), and with my cold smoke generator, the chamber is only inthe 30s.  Is there a lower limit on temps when cold smoking?  Obviously below freezing is not acceptable, but is 33 okay?


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 27, 2010)

25 degrees sounds like a heat wave to me I would be smoking in my shorts and tshirt. haha I don't know about the temps if it needs to be above freezing or not. Hopefully someone will be along that knows for sure.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 27, 2010)

This is an interesting one. I'm gonna wait for an answer on this one too. I would guess as long as it's above freezing, but that's just a guess. Great question remarkosmoc.


Bearcarver


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 27, 2010)

It warmed up enough (in the 40s outside, 60s in the smoker) that it isn't an issue today.  If anyone knows I am interested for future reference.

I pulled my salmon from the cold smoke and grilled for lunch and it was great.  I just put some cheese on  since I have the generator going anyways.


----------



## meateater (Feb 27, 2010)

I would say if the TBS is flowing your good! Get that entry in. Looks like seafood scared some folks. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I'm In.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Feb 28, 2010)

As long as it isn't below freezing.

I cold smoked a near 4 lb side of salmon a couple of weeks ago.  Thought it would be a great day as the temps were just in the high 50s.  The MES read an interior temp of no more than 65 while the afternoon sun was beating down on the smoker.  I let the fish smoke for a full 3 hrs and was surprised to see a thin layer of  surface flesh had cooked.  I had to shave this off before storing in the fridge.  Usually I add a pan of ice just under the fish when ambient temperatures are higher and smoke for no more than 90 min.


----------



## cityevader (Apr 4, 2010)

I smoked some cheese once with three briquettes and chunks of apple on a warm day. The large pan of ice placed underneath it became "smoked". The ice itself was surprisingly brownish-orange. 
I didn't try breaking off any to look for a smoke ring though. Penetration is doubtful in solid ice....however, if fish was brined, wouldn't that further lower the freezing point anyway?


----------

